# Elsa's 2011 Christmas Picture



## cpaul (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is my dog Elsa's 2011 Christmas picture. We think it's her best one yet.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Perfect !!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Its beautiful, shes a darling x.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful Christmas picture.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice Christmas portrait.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful picture! How old is Elsa she has such a beautiful face?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww Beautiful picture!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

GREAT Christmas picture!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful! She's so sweet!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I love it! She is beautiful.


----------



## cpaul (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words and allowing me to indulge myself by posting her picture. Elsa is three years old now. It was interesting in that she was considered the "ugly duckling" of her litter of 12 puppies. Now I know I am prejudiced, but I think she is the lovliest, but more important, she is the sweetest dog imaginable. Now if only I could get her to stop stealing from the counter


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your beautiful girl!


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Perfect Christmas picture.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She's stunning!! Merry Ho Ho, Elsa!!


----------

